# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  συνδεση δυο Υ/Η

## gdimis

παιδια καλημερα!
τι καλωδιο δικτιου χρειαζομαι?πως πρεπει να ειναι τα χρωματα?(μπορω να το φτιαξω μονος μου)
ευχαριστω και καλες γιορτες να εχουμε!!

----------


## picdev

πρέπει να πάρεις καλώδιο δικτύου *cross over , έχει* ανεστραμένα τα πιν
http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h...QEwBA&dur=1129

μετά πρέπει να κανεις κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στη κάρτα δικτύου

----------

FILMAN (19-12-11)

----------


## rep

μπορεις να βαλεις ενα μικρο switch με 5 θεσεις και απλα καλωδια δικτυου κοστος περιπου 15 ευρω,'η μπορεις να παρεις ενα καλωδιο cross δικτυου που εχει αναστροφη εσωτερικα και να κανεις την δουλεια σου.αν εχεις ιντερνετ σπιτι πανε στην πρωτη λυση για να εχουν και οι δυο internet.και η τευλευταια επιγολη ειναι να βαλεις usb/wifi και να συνδεονται ασυρματα.

----------


## katmadas

> παιδια καλημερα!
> τι καλωδιο δικτιου χρειαζομαι?πως πρεπει να ειναι τα χρωματα?(μπορω να το φτιαξω μονος μου)
> ευχαριστω και καλες γιορτες να εχουμε!!



Αν θες να κανεις το καλωδιο εσυ πρεπει να εχεις καταρχην πρεσσα(η να δανειστεις)
Αν ναι τοτε το pinout ειναι αυτο:

images.jpg

----------


## bchris

Οι πιο πολλες καρτες δικτυου τωρα ειναι auto MDX (καταλαβαινουν αν εχουν συνδεθει σε switch ή αλλη καρτα δικτυου).
Οποτε --πιθανοτατα-- δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τιποτα. Απλα βαζεις ενα καλωδιο μεταξυ τους.

----------

leosedf (19-12-11)

----------


## GREG11

Κάλησπέρα σας..
Θέλω και εγώ να συνδέσω σε ενα switch ενα pc για να πάρει internet, το οποιο ομως βρίσκετε περίπου 120m μακρυά.
Είναι εφικτό ?

----------


## bchris

Δυστυχως οχι.
Το μεγιστο μηκος για το twisted pair ειναι 100m.
Πρεπει να παρεμβαλλεις αλλο ενα switch ενδιαμεσα, ή να χρησιμοποιησεις αλλη τεχνολογια (ασυμφορο απο θεμα κοστους).

----------


## GREG11

Αλλο ένα switch ενδιάμεσα... δηλαδή ?  πως θα συνδεθεί ?

----------


## bchris

```
   ___________                                                     ___________
  |.---------.|                                                   |.---------.|
  ||         ||                                                   ||         ||
  ||         ||                                                   ||         ||
  ||         ||                                                   ||         ||
  |'---------'|              ___________         __________       |'---------'|
   `)__ ____('              |           |       |          |       `)__ ____('  
   [=== -- o ]--.-----------| switch #1 |-------| switch 2 |-------[=== -- o ]--.
 __'---------'__ \          |___________|       |__________|     __'---------'__ \
[::::::::::: :::] )                                             [::::::::::: :::] )
 `""'"""""'""""`/T\                                              `""'"""""'""""`/T\
                \_/                                                             \_/
```

----------


## stafidas

> Αν θες να κανεις το καλωδιο εσυ πρεπει να εχεις καταρχην πρεσσα(η να δανειστεις)
> Αν ναι τοτε το pinout ειναι αυτο:
> 
> images.jpg



Αυτό που έχεις γράψει είναι σωστό μεν αλλά στα 100Mbps. Αν θέλεις να έχεις 1000Mbps link σε cross eth καλώδιο θα πρέπει να αναστρέψεις και το 4,5 με τα 7,8 pins (μπλε,άσπρο-μπλε με άσπρο-καφέ,καφέ)
Το 100άρι link χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τα 4 καλώδια (1,2 και 3,6 ζεύγη) ενω το γιγάμπιτο χρησιμοποιεί και τα 8 καλώδια.

----------

katmadas (22-05-12)

----------


## stafidas

> Κάλησπέρα σας..
> Θέλω και εγώ να συνδέσω σε ενα switch ενα pc για να πάρει internet, το οποιο ομως βρίσκετε περίπου 120m μακρυά.
> Είναι εφικτό ?



Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίξει. Δύσκολο βέβαια αλλά μου έχει τύχει να παίξω σε τέτοια απόσταση. Αν μπορείς προτίμησε FTP αντί για UTP και αν δεν έχεις πολλές παρεμβολές όπως θα απλώσεις το καλωδιο, ίσως και να παίξεις. Δοκίμασε το, δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα. Αν δεις ότι τελικά δεν παίζει, το κόβεις κάπου στη μέση και βάζεις ένα μικρό switch όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Χρήστος.

----------


## stafidas

> Οι πιο πολλες καρτες δικτυου τωρα ειναι auto MDX (καταλαβαινουν αν εχουν συνδεθει σε switch ή αλλη καρτα δικτυου).
> Οποτε --πιθανοτατα-- δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τιποτα. Απλα βαζεις ενα καλωδιο μεταξυ τους.



Σωστότατος!!

----------


## cards44

καλησπέρα , υπάρχει και usb data transfer kit 
http://www.usbgear.com/computer_cabl...41%2C112%2C160

----------


## bchris

> καλησπέρα , υπάρχει και usb data transfer kit 
> http://www.usbgear.com/computer_cabl...41%2C112%2C160



Για 120m ?

----------


## GREG11

Το δοκίμασα σε απ΄ευθείας σύνδεση και το pc έδειχνε συνεχώς ''σύνδεση - αποσύνδεση''
και όταν έψαξα για switch με είπανε ότι το switch δεν θα πετύχει κάτι παραπάνω και η λύση είναι οτι χρειάζομαι καλώδιο cat 6. 
Τελικά το switch ενισχύει το σήμα που δέχεται ?

----------


## bchris

Πηγαινε και παρε ενα 4port switch βαλτο ενδιαμεσα (60m--switch--60m) και καθαρισες.

Αυτοι που σου ειπανε οτι με το switch δεν θα κανεις δουλεια, ή δεν καταλαβαν ή δεν ξερουν.

----------


## GREG11

ok.. θα το δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε

----------


## spirakos

Θελω να συνδεσω 3 usb στικακια σε μια θυρα υπολογιστη και να τα εναλλασω με ενα διακοπτη. Ενα τη φορα.
Αν καθε φορα δινω τα 5βολτ σε ΕΝΑ στικακι τα υπολιοπα θα βγαινουν εκτος? Ή θα υπαρχει προβλημα που τα υπολοιπα 3 πιν θα ειναι μονιμα συνδεδεμενα μεταξυ τους?

----------


## picdev

Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα, χωρίς τροφοδοσία δεν θα δουλεύουν οι usb comtrollers

----------


## kougianos

Αν δεν υπάρχει router στο δίκτυο ποιός θα καθορίσει την ip?
Η μοναδική περίπτωση που είχα δει να δουλεύει απο υπολογιστή σε υπολογιστή ήταν σε high-end μητρική με 2 υποδοχές δικτύου (μπορεί και να ήταν τυχαίο)

Αν βάλει ένα router (όχι modem) ανάμεσα στους 2 υπολογιστές, και κάνει bridge τις συνδέσεις (internet και lan) απο τα windows δεν θα πάρει και ο άλλος υπολογιστής internet?

----------


## vasilllis

> Αν δεν υπάρχει router στο δίκτυο ποιός θα καθορίσει την ip?
> Η μοναδική περίπτωση που είχα δει να δουλεύει απο υπολογιστή σε υπολογιστή ήταν σε high-end μητρική με 2 υποδοχές δικτύου (μπορεί και να ήταν τυχαίο)
> 
> Αν βάλει ένα router (όχι modem) ανάμεσα στους 2 υπολογιστές, και κάνει bridge τις συνδέσεις (internet και lan) απο τα windows δεν θα πάρει και ο άλλος υπολογιστής internet?



Usb stick λεει.οχι ip.

Γιατί να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά αφού με hub παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα;

----------


## spirakos

Ιδιοκατασκευη θελω και μαλιστα κυνηγαω μικρο μεγεθος, οποτε θα βολευε με ενα διακοπτη 3 ή 4 θεσεων να κανω τις αλλαγες
Αν γινεται βεβαια αυτο που λεω, μηπως γνωριζει καποιος

----------


## kougianos

> Usb stick λεει.οχι ip.
> 
> Γιατί να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά αφού με hub παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα;



Εγώ κόλλησα στο αρχικό πόστ του 2012!!! (δεν είχα δει ημερομηνία..)
Αλλά ακόμα και έτσι.. μάλλον έχω λάθος...
Αν και θα ορκιζόμουν πως έχω βάλει switch μεταξύ υπολογιστών και δεν δούλεψε (χωρις router).
Το hub δούλεψε, αλλά οι τιμές των router έχουν πέσει πολύ πλέον.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ιδιοκατασκευη θελω και μαλιστα κυνηγαω μικρο μεγεθος, οποτε θα βολευε με ενα διακοπτη 3 ή 4 θεσεων να κανω τις αλλαγες
> Αν γινεται βεβαια αυτο που λεω, μηπως γνωριζει καποιος



Δεν υπαρχει και 4 πολων διακοπτης να εισαι 100% σιγουρος οτι θα δουλεψει;

----------


## spirakos

Φυσικα και υπαρχει, εχω εναν 4χ3 αλλα αν γινοταν θα προτιμουσα να μη γεμισω καλωδιακια..
ROTP4P3.jpg
Οπως φαινεται ομως δε γλυτωνω τον πειραματισμο, οποτε μολις εχω 3 στικακια στα χερια μου θα μαθουμε ολοι

----------

vasilllis (14-02-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν χρειάζεται να μετάγεις και τη γείωση.

----------


## spirakos

> Δεν χρειάζεται να μετάγεις και τη γείωση.



Σαφεστατα δε χρειαζεται, απλα θα ηθελα ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ να μη μεταγω ουτε τα ντατα+-

----------


## FILMAN

Η κάθε συσκευή USB έχει μια αντίσταση 1.5kΩ ανάμεσα στα +5V και το D+ ή το D- (τα οποία παρεμπιπτόντως είναι εναλλάξιμα) για την αναγνώρισή της από το PC. Άρα δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να τα έχεις μόνιμα ενωμένα παράλληλα.

----------


## nestoras

> Φυσικα και υπαρχει, εχω εναν 4χ3 αλλα αν γινοταν θα προτιμουσα να μη γεμισω καλωδιακια..
> 
> Οπως φαινεται ομως δε γλυτωνω τον πειραματισμο, οποτε μολις εχω 3 στικακια στα χερια μου θα μαθουμε ολοι



Σπύρο, θέλεις να έχεις φυσική απομόνωση του κάθε stick από τη θύρα;

Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις σοφτγουερικά αυτό που θέλεις με το παρακάτω πρόγραμμα:

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usb_devices_view.html

Και να ενεργοποιείς/απενργοποιείς κάθε φορά το στικάκι που θέλεις.
Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο documentation μπας κι έχει και command line support για να το αυτοματοποιήσεις με batch script.

----------


## spirakos

Η δουλεια εγινε με ενα hub εμποριου, τα ντατα +/- ελεγχονται απο το IC, το (-) κοινο και το + με ενα περιστροφικο διακοπτη 1χ4 ενεργοποιει καθε φορα το αντιστοιχο πορτ

Καποια στιγμη θα δοκιμασω και παραλληλα 2 στικακια ενω θα τροφοδοτειται μονο το ενα

----------


## ΜακηςΠ

Θέλω να συνδέσω δύο λάπτοπ ένα HP και ένα πιο παλιό, Lenovo. Στο πρώτο έχω και την τελευταία έκδοση του Ubuntu. Πήρα λοιπόν ένα απλό καλώδιο ethernet, μετά είδα πως έπρεπε να είναι cross-over, έκανα κάτι αλλαγές στα καλωδιάκια μέσα του και δεν δούλεψε. Αλλά δεν έφταιγε το καλώδιο γιατί και ένα άλλο κανονικό ctrossover που πήρα (2,5€ πεταμένα που μάλιστα δυσκολεύτηκα να το βρω γιατί όλοι τώρα χρησιμοποιούν ruter ) πάλι δεν δούλεψε.  Έψαξα λιγάκι στον θαυμαστό κόσμο του internet και κάπου έλεγε να δοκιμάσω να βάλω με ένα DVD ένα live Ubuntu για να δω άν συνδέεται έτσι καθόσον το Ubuntu μανούλα στις διασυνδέσεις. Και αν δεν πιάνει και αυτό να το πάω σε ένα καλό τεχνικό. Εκεί είμαι τώρα. Να το πάω ή έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι να κάνω. Υπόψιν οτι ήδη συνδέονται με wifi hotspot και το connectify αλλά σαν ψείρας θέλω να το λύσω και αυτό να δω τι φταίει. Ευχαριστώ. (Βρίσκει το καλώδιο αλλά βγάζει μήνυμα "can not identify nettwork"). Γιατί εδώ στην Αθήνα οι τεχνικοί καλοί μεν και επαγγελματίες, πανάκριβοι δε. Και μεις τεχνικοί είμαστε αν και όχι επαγελματίες. Έκανα και άλλα γιατροσόφια πχ να επαναγκαταστήσω τους driver αλλά δεν πέτυχε.

----------

